

Vim undo tree visualization - gnosis
http://briancarper.net/blog/573/vim-undo-tree-visualization

======
m0tive
direct link to Gundo, the undo visualizer:
<http://sjl.bitbucket.org/gundo.vim/>

I don't understand why the post (and this submission) don't link directly to
the project home page.

edit: previously ... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1851070>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1807008>

------
stewbrew
Old news. And there are similar plugins:

histwin: <https://github.com/chrisbra/histwin.vim>

undobranche_viewer.vim: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2141>

~~~
georgieporgie
Which is the best?

------
burgerbrain
The last time I used it, Gundo becomes unusably slow when you get more than a
modest amount of edits in your history.

------
blake8086
Is it just me, or could almost every application potentially benefit from
this?

------
samuel1604
Should mention the original Emacs mode <http://www.dr-qubit.org/undo-
tree/undo-tree.el> from where it's implemented.

------
vimes656
I'd love to have something similar for browser history on a given tab.

------
sigzero
I use this. It is very sweet.

